# Forum Reshuffling.



## arnisador (Sep 13, 2003)

We have deleted several fora that duplicated other fora. The posts have been moved to active fora.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## pete (Sep 13, 2003)

sad to see the fencing forum go... my 14yr old daughter has just begun foil lessons and was hoping she and i could use it to share information with other fencers... clarification: i'm not a fencer, just parent!. 

i do use the other forums since i study kenpo and tai chi, and use the sword arts forum for tai chi sword related dialog.  

sadly, "european" fencing may get lost in the sauce with the asian arts... i'd be happy if you reconsider putting fencing back on the map.

on the other hand, it did seem like a lot of dulplication between internal arts and tai chi.  

pete.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 13, 2003)

Part of the problem, I think, was that anything that could have gone there could also have gone in Sword Arts or WMA-General.

If we get enough fencing traffic elsewhere, we'll recreate it! I suggest Sword Arts for now.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 14, 2003)

No more *BOXING* forum???  


 :wah: :wah:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2003)

Sorry, but it didn't get enough usage. In part it was because it duplicated WMA-General and Sports and Entertainment.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

